# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  EQ and Hairloss

## sp9

Always heard EQ was good if you are prone to Male Pattern Baldness, but yesterday someone posted saying it was a dht derivative. I think that is false. Anyone have input? 

I found this today searching the net that would seem to say that EQ can not even convert to DHT.

Thanks

If you are not familiar with boldenone , it is the anabolic steroid found in the injectable veterinary preparations Equipoise ®, Ganabol, Ultragan and Equi-gan. The activity of boldenone is highly anabolic, with only low to moderate androgenic potency. It is likewise an efficient builder of muscle tissue, although is much less apt to produce androgenic side effects (oily skin, acne, hair loss, body/facial hair growth) compared to an androgen such as testosterone . Lowered androgenic activity is largely due to an inability of this hormone to interact with the 5alpha-reductase enzyme, which is responsible for reducing testosterone to its more androgenic form dihydrotestosterone.

----------


## usualsuspect

Not sure if EQ is dht derivative or not but I did notice hairs falling out during my cycle. The funny thing is I'm now running winny and haven't had any hairloss problems since. And winny is supposed to be alot harder on the hairline since it converts to dht. Go figure :Don't know:  

~US~

----------


## BIG TEXAN

I don't know but I've been doing test and EQ and I'm now completely bald.....oh wait I shave, nevermind.  :LOL:  actually I never heard that it causes you to lose hair before.

----------


## Archangel230

Yes Eq can cause hair loss.

----------


## CarbonCopy

Hey scottp did you start your cycle yet? Did you decide to you EQ? Do you notice any hair loss w/EQ? Bump for updates.

Peace,
CC

----------


## sp9

CC - No EQ - I chickened out on my full blown cycle of TestE/Dbol /EQ/Anavar and just did 500mg test cyp for 12 weeks (as a first cycle). I am currently ending week 3. Strength is up noticably, a little acne on my neck where I have never seen it before, horny as hell, and up about 5lbs. 

Will hold on to the EQ for a cycle in Feb or March. 

By the way, avodart it still doing a good job for me.

----------


## CarbonCopy

> CC - No EQ - I chickened out on my full blown cycle of TestE/Dbol /EQ/Anavar and just did 500mg test cyp for 12 weeks (as a first cycle). I am currently ending week 3. Strength is up noticably, a little acne on my neck where I have never seen it before, horny as hell, and up about 5lbs. 
> 
> Will hold on to the EQ for a cycle in Feb or March. 
> 
> By the way, avodart it still doing a good job for me.



Cool!! Yeah I am just not sure about EQ and hair loss.. I am thinking you did it right going with just test and avodart. With that cycle at least you can control your DHT levels. So strange that some gear is hard on the hair and other gear does nothing even to those prone to MPB. I wish I knew which one was safest, but if I had to choose IMHO I'd go with Test/avodart or anavar/avodart. Good luck with the cycle bro!!

Peace,
CC

----------


## joe_capone

eq does not convert to dht.. it converts to dbd (dehydroboldenone) and can cause hair loss.

----------


## Testify

> eq does not convert to dht.. it converts to dbd (dehydroboldenone) and can cause hair loss.


Does anyone konw how to prevent or treat hair loss from DBD? I would like more info on this in case I run into this problem on my current cycle (includes Eq).

----------


## inheritmylife

> Does anyone konw how to prevent or treat hair loss from DBD? I would like more info on this in case I run into this problem on my current cycle (includes Eq).


Finasteride and durasteride will prevent EQ from becoming DHB. EQ becomes DHB through contact with the 5-alpha reductase enzyme, same way test becomes DHT. DHB is not known for being a very active androgen. However, any steroid (testosterone , nandrolone , DHT, DHN, DHB,etc) can activate the androgen receptor, so it is a good idea to use something topical when on any cycle.

----------


## inheritmylife

DHB=dihydroboldenone
DHN=dihydronandrolone
DHT=dihydrotestosterone

All these are created by their parent compound coming in contact with the 5-alpha reductase enzyme. Finasteride and durasteride are reductase inhibitors.

----------


## Fartdaemon

DHN is converted from Nandrolone , I have heard nothing about it converting via 5-alpha reductase enzyme and can actually increase hairloss when used in conjungtion wtih propecia, proscar, avodart ect. However I have read that EQ (DHB) converts along this path, the question is though will Finasteride or Durasteride help prevent this conversion?

----------


## inheritmylife

> DHN is converted from Nandrolone, I have heard nothing about it converting via 5-alpha reductase enzyme and can actually increase hairloss when used in conjungtion wtih propecia, proscar, avodart ect. However I have read that EQ (DHB) converts along this path, the question is though will Finasteride or Durasteride help prevent this conversion?


Yes, reductse inhibitors will prevent boldenone from becoming dihydroboldenone.

----------


## Fartdaemon

Can someone explain to me why hairloss increases when combining a Nadrolone product with Finasteride?

and would a topical solution such as azelaic acid work against preventing hairloss from DHN?

----------


## longhornDr

> Can someone explain to me why hairloss increases when combining a Nadrolone product with Finasteride?
> 
> and would a topical solution such as azelaic acid work against preventing hairloss from DHN?


Because DHN is a weaker androgen, so if you block conversion you have increased levels of the parent hormone which is a stronger androgen.

----------

